
Kalliope: modular always-on voice personal assistant designed 4 home automation - based2
https://github.com/kalliope-project/kalliope
======
detaro
It uses [https://snowboy.kitt.ai/](https://snowboy.kitt.ai/) for offline hot-
word detection (which i hadn't heard of before, and have to look into) and
then a (switchable) online API to understand the full query.

